# Journal - So Cool



## LaVern (Apr 17, 2011)

Just got the Journal this week. Congrats to All Star winners. It was so fun to see so many advertise their winners again. I just loved the ad for Congress. Oh I think that one is cool. Makes one want to be part of it. Whoever was responsible for putting it together congrats - Good Job.


----------



## Make A Wish Miniatures (Apr 17, 2011)

Betty has done a GREAT job on the Journal. When I got mine I thought it was an issue of the World,although it seems as if the World is getting smaller and the Journal much bigger and better. Great articles!!


----------



## JMS Miniatures (Apr 17, 2011)

I so agree the Journal is awesome now I personally sent a thank you to the Journal staff. Great job!


----------

